# Schwinn 24” muscle bike



## Billythekid (Apr 20, 2020)

I built this 24” Schwinn tiger into a muscle bike I’m 6’4” tall so it gives me plenty of room so what do u muscle bike guys think I like it but wanna know what others “in the know” think any recommendations?


----------



## wheelbender6 (May 3, 2020)

Your tiger looks great to me, but I am no purist. I made a Sears Spyder clone from a 24" Flightliner and I have a blast on it.


----------



## Billythekid (May 3, 2020)

Pics


----------



## Superman1984 (May 3, 2020)

@Billythekid  it looks good. Jus' me but it's always odd seeing a banana seat on a full size adult bike. Lol


----------



## Billythekid (May 4, 2020)

It rides real nice I got one of my kids a black stingray clone pacific cycles bike and my wife has a black Schwinn cruiser with springer so I had to have a black Schwinn and this is what came about btw it’s a 24” tiger so not really full-size


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (May 8, 2020)

Looks great! Heres one I built awhile back,  wish I still had it.


----------



## Superman1984 (May 8, 2020)

@A.S.BOLTNUT You have just helped me decide what I want to do with a '50s 24" Columbia I have. I think those short chunky tires give it that real muscle look. Like a stocky pitbull. I see some bobbed fenders though


----------



## Billythekid (May 8, 2020)

I want some bigger tires on mine but have other things I would rather buy first so many bikes so little money


----------



## Superman1984 (May 8, 2020)

Billythekid said:


> I want some bigger tires on mine but have other things I would rather buy first so many bikes so little money



I know that is right. I have so many unfinished bikes and projects. Been focusing on my Nirve Cannibal/Switchblade that I am putting a 110cc 4 spd on


----------



## 1motime (May 8, 2020)

Billythekid said:


> I built this 24” Schwinn tiger into a muscle bike I’m 6’4” tall so it gives me plenty of room so what do u muscle bike guys think I like it but wanna know what others “in the know” think any recommendations?
> 
> View attachment 1178204



Nice bike!  Good look!  Do you have the leg room you were after?  I am 6'4" also and I don't think my legs could stretch.  Do you sit all the way back?


----------



## Billythekid (May 8, 2020)

Yea I sit all the way back but I ride it standing up a lot the short throw of the cranks and the apes make it nice to ride standing up


----------



## wheelbender6 (May 8, 2020)

Billythekid said:


> Pics



My Spyder wanna-be, Billy.


----------



## wheelbender6 (May 8, 2020)

Superman1984 said:


> @Billythekid  it looks good. Jus' me but it's always odd seeing a banana seat on a full size adult bike. Lol



The challenge, Man of Steel, is to make a muscle clone bike that looks as good as a 20" Lemon Peeler, but is comfortable for an adult to pedal. Maybe it isn't possible to do that, but it's fun to try.


----------



## Superman1984 (May 8, 2020)

wheelbender6 said:


> The challenge, Man of Steel, is to make a muscle clone bike that looks as good as a 20" Lemon Peeler, but is comfortable for an adult to pedal. Maybe it isn't possible to do that, but it's fun to try.



Y'all are nailin' it !!! The fat tires actually remind me of the slicks a lot of them had. I gave a guy a Huffy that had the XKE slicks on it for his grandson. I guess when I get around to my 24" Columbia i'll be hunting 24x3 or something fat in 2.125 ....it's only a frame so it might get some widening in the rear


----------



## wheelbender6 (May 8, 2020)

Mixing different tire diameters, tire widths. fork lengths and seat sizes can sometimes make a bigger bike look like the smaller 20 inch muscle bikes. 
- A while back, I saw an Orange Krate on a site that was based on a cruiser frame with 26" tires. He used an Orange Krate shifter, front wheel (with the drum brake), paint, decals and other appropriate parts. He stretched the Orange Krate springer fork to give the correct rake with the 26 inch rear wheel. It was really tough to tell that tell that it wasn't an original Orange Krate.


----------

